# Cannister filter recommendation for 55gal



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey, 

It time for me to upgrade to a cannister filter. I curently have 2x emperor 400 and we all know they are big and loud. So I want something better or equal to the two emperor i got. I would like to get the best cannister filter out there but not so it wayyyyy overkill. Some overkill is needed Please let me know. And i did try and search but there was sooo many thread with the word filter in it.

thanks

-Han


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice looking tank. HOB filters on a planted tank can release CO2. Amazing you were able to produce such nice growth with an HOB.

An Eheim 2026 would work nicely. A 2028 would give you a bit more water movement. They are worth the $$$.
Both drsfostersmith.com and thatpetplace.com sell them. One of them sells them with the media for a good price but I cant remember which one..


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Newt said:


> Nice looking tank. HOB filters on a planted tank can release CO2. Amazing you were able to produce such nice growth with an HOB.
> 
> An Eheim 2026 would work nicely. A 2028 would give you a bit more water movement. They are worth the $$$.
> Both drsfostersmith.com and thatpetplace.com sell them. One of them sells them with the media for a good price but I cant remember which one..


Ya i was thinking the 2028 but I didnt know if it flow as much or equal to my 2 i already have. I dont want to down grade.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Han!

Long time no see. I'd recommend an Ehiem 2217. Nice, simple, easy. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank and it's adequate, but a little bigger would be nice.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

h4n said:


> Ya i was thinking the 2028 but I didnt know if it flow as much or equal to my 2 i already have. I dont want to down grade.


The GPH is less even with the 2028 BUT the Ehiems are much more efficient at filtering than HOBs. HOBs GPH is so high because they need to send the water thru more times to do the same job as an efficient canister.

I'm not familiar with the Ehiems that guaiac_boy mentioned but if its Ehiem its top notch. I use a 2028 on my 75. The only issue I have is that when the plants are grown out then flow to some areas (such as under the spray bar) become a tad too low. Biologically, filtering is not an issue. Go with the Pro version of the Efhi substrat.

http://eheim.com/external.htm


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Hi Han!
> 
> Long time no see. I'd recommend an Ehiem 2217. Nice, simple, easy. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank and it's adequate, but a little bigger would be nice.


Hey Bryce! 
It has been a long time, i disappeared during the summer season (cars) haha Ill look into it. The one i got off you is still working great!


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

I run 2 Rena Filstar Xp3's on my 55g. This allows me plenty of plumbing options. Not to mention I can still use them if I go to a bigger tank. They are great filters and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

By the way, beautiful tank!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a xp3 on my 29g i dont really like it. I dont know.. my seems to get clogged very quickly. But ya i only want one cannister. Trying to keep the tank as clean as possiable.

and thank you. None of those tanks look like that anymore haha.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Do all the Eheim have the smaller intake tube? I like how semi small it is on my ecco eheim one.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

guaiac_boy said:


> Hi Han!
> 
> Long time no see. I'd recommend an Ehiem 2217. Nice, simple, easy. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank and it's adequate, but a little bigger would be nice.


+1


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Hi Han!
> 
> Long time no see. I'd recommend an Ehiem 2217. Nice, simple, easy. I have a 2215 on a 46g tank and it's adequate, but a little bigger would be nice.


+2

I have a 2217 on a 90 cm tank and it works well.

The 2217 has a large intake (5/8") with a smaller outflow (1/2").


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a Rena Filstar xp1 on my 55G tank. Which is rated for up to 45 gallons. It has no problems doing what it should.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

ok i'm pretty set on the 2217, seem what most people recommend and the price is pretty good. So if anyone has something else to throw out there let me know!


----------



## greenisgood (Dec 19, 2004)

My vote's for the Eheims, too. I have a 2217 on a 75 gallon and it does very well. I also have a 2215 on a different 75 gallon and it's undersized for that tank IMHO, so I supplement with a jury-rigged power head set up in that tank. They are a bit of a pain to prime (the classic series) but well engineered and quiet. I use both mine in line with CO2 diffusers. I'd go with media bags, too, to make filter work easier and quicker than it is with layers of different, loose media.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Once you know the trick, priming them is easy. The trick is to use the double-tap valves that usually come with the thing. The very first time you set it up, it's necessary to fill the intake line with water directly or by siphoning it to get it started. After that first time, it's simple.

To clean the 2217, I close the valves on intake/return lines, undo the connectors, drain it at the sink, clean the media, and put it all back together. When you hook it back up, connect only the intake line. Open those valves and then open the return line valve. Water will enter the filter from the bottom, forcing air out of the top. Once it's full, hook up the return connector, open everything, and plug it in. It will spit air for a few seconds, but if you do it right it's pretty minor.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

The doubletaps are great on the classics. Not sure why the Eccos don't come with them. (I guess because it's self priming - almost). Anyway as Guaiac described if you shut the double taps and remove the filter the tubes are still filled with water. So when you reattach the filter the water will pretty much refill the cansister and your good to go. When you clean the filter, just open the bottom inlet and catch the released water in a small bucket and pour it back into the top of the filter. This will create a reverse flow and clean the filter really well. 

I acutally have a 2213 on a 46g for about 7 months now and it works perfectly. I've never been one to believe in hugh GPH. I could clearly see my lily pipe which is postioned right over my diffusor blowing the micro bubbles to the other side of the tank. I could also see my hairgrass swaying in the current three feet away. I honestly don't think you need more flow than that. Also I do believe slower flow over the same media coverage gives you more efficient biofiltration. But that is general statement and depending on your tank, light, maintenance and lifestyle most would probably like the extra flow over a larger surface area of biomedia.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i will be the outcast.
i use a magnum 350 with filter floss only and diy acrylic lily pipes. if you go to pet smarts web site and print out their page with this filter and take it into their store they will price match it. i got mine for $60 and i like it alot. i also find it to be easier to maintain IMHO then some of the other filters. it really does great on my 55g


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone had any problems with CO2 gassing off by using a magnum? It seems with the magnums it is easy to get some extra air in the top of the canister (I know this happens when the things runs louder than it normally does). I have a hunch that this is eating up my CO2! Anyone agree?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i inject my co2 into the inlet side of mine. i get a build up once in a while and i am going to change my setup up soon to a diy manifold on the outlet side with a eth heater, a 9w uv sterilizer and a c02 reactor.

when i do get a build up i close the valves on the inlet turn off the pump, separate the tube hold my thumb over the valve of the canister side, release the valve and slowly let my thumb up until the air is out. I've noticed that if i clear the air out by just turning off the filter and allowing the air to escape to my tank my ph drops to 6.02 6.01. before i added my inline co2 injector i didn't get build ups except during water changes.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I acutally have a 2213 on a 46g for about 7 months now and it works perfectly. I've never been one to believe in hugh GPH. I could clearly see my lily pipe which is postioned right over my diffusor blowing the micro bubbles to the other side of the tank. I could also see my hairgrass swaying in the current three feet away. I honestly don't think you need more flow than that. Also I do believe slower flow over the same media coverage gives you more efficient biofiltration. But that is general statement and depending on your tank, light, maintenance and lifestyle most would probably like the extra flow over a larger surface area of biomedia.


That's interesting; I've got 2213's running on 7, 15 and 20 gallon tanks. They do a great job on all 3 but I can't see a 2213 working too well on anything larger.

Probably because I only clean the filter once or twice a year


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

The build up in my magnum happens when I do a water change on mine also. Its interesting that you get a a pH drop to 6.02....what is your pH prior to this?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i run my ph at 6.04 using a ph controller on the other side of the tank. i believe its a co2 build up from my injection method.....but its usually a large amount and my co2 does not run that much maybe 8 min an hour (i haven't payed attention to how long it runs for awhile)

for the price and ease i have learned to deal with it. i have also noticed that when it happens between water changes it was always near end of light on period.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

This is not amazing at all. I had plenty of HOB filters and had awesome growth. You just have to keep your water topped off at all times so it doesnt splash from hte water returing in your tank. The HOBs actually did a great job of keeping that film from forming on top of the water. I just got a JEBO/oddysea cfs 4 for my 29. I had eheims before and while they are good they are not that much better then people make them out to be. Yes they are quiet but so are many other canister filters. The one thing they are is reliable. However if your on a budget the JEBOs are more then fine. The cascade canisters arent even all that bad. The Renas are almost as much as the eheims so i dont really consider them a deal at all, and those are fine too. If you have a good size budget to work with, get an eheim with an inline heater and inline Co2 reactor and keep your tank clear of equipment, youll apprecaite that convenience. However, if your pinching pennies then those cheaper brands will do you fine. The one brand i found noisey and a little weak were the fluvals but I hear their new models are much better. Just remember that they are overrated in terms of filtering power. If they are rated up to 55 gallons, I wouldnt keep them on anything bigger then a 29. Most people with planted tanks are doing big water changes weekly or 2x a week. In this case, minmal filtration is fine. Some people run planted tanks with no filters at all and do just fine. Just use your head for what works with your setup. I have found that dropping tons of coin on **** that people recommend on here has brought me much dispappointment and a lighter wallet. It feels much better to get an adequate job from a filter thats good for the money. Who cares if eheims lasts 10 years. If your too poor to swing for a new filter every 5 years then your in the wrong hobby. I cant understand how some people on here drop money on the ADA hardware for their setups. Unless your loaded and money isnt an option then fine, but your really cracked out if your saving pennies to cop equipment that is 30-50% more hten other stuff you can get that does almost as good a job. Some people just like pineing over their setups, fantasizing about their shiny new eheim. Trouble is, once youve had it a few weeks and the buzz wears off, at the end of the day, its just a filter and does 1 job.



Newt said:


> Nice looking tank. HOB filters on a planted tank can release CO2. Amazing you were able to produce such nice growth with an HOB.
> 
> An Eheim 2026 would work nicely. A 2028 would give you a bit more water movement. They are worth the $$$.
> Both drsfostersmith.com and thatpetplace.com sell them. One of them sells them with the media for a good price but I cant remember which one..


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

We get our pleasures from different things. Just like automobiles - a Kia will take you where you want to go, even if it is a used one, but some people gain enough pleasure from having the best that it is worth it to them to get a Lexus. I see nothing wrong with that.

Many people obviously enjoy having ADA equipment, knowing they have the best. And, some buy Eheim filters for the same reason. I wouldn't criticize them either.

I think the best value comes from buying excellent quality only where it shows - an ADA tank, for example. But, for equipment kept behind the cabinet door, the cheaper the better, so long as it does the job well enough. That is just my preference though. (I also never wash the engine compartment of my PT Cruiser.)


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

thats also the only ada piece i would buy, the tanks. they are sweet and its something that you will see all the time and love. I understand that whole analogy and i wasnt criticizing. I was saying that for those where moeny isnt an object, then by all means buy the best. But for the average joe, every extra dollar saved can be spent on plants, fish etc. Best bang for the buck is the way most go. I drive a lexus by the way.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

thefishmanlives said:


> ....I drive a lexus by the way.


Be sure to wash that engine compartment!


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll throw a vote in for the Eheim 2026. I replaced my Fluval 404 with this filter on my 75g tank, and I am now convinced that you really do get what you pay for. It may be Lexus priced, but the Fluval is priced like a Honda with the quality of a Yugo.

Dave


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone--great thread.

I am in the same situation--2 HOB filters on my 90 looking to replace w/ a cannister to reduce noise and make plumbing my UV easier.

When I make the switch I plan to go w/ the 2217.

-Roy


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive since purchased my Oddysea/Jebo cfs4 for my 29 gallon and it runs like a dream. Makes a little bit of noice which is unhearable with the cabinet door shut but is not noisey at all by any means. Its almost too much flow for my 29 gallon which means its perfect, and can most likly handle up to a 55. The price was right (around $60 shipped), and it feels rock solid. It seals great (which was more then I could say for my eheim classic series) has a self priming button which works perfectly and is easy to prime, comes with quick disconnect valves and tons of room for the included media (I dont use the ammonia and carbon iserts) and is eheim green and silver with a high tech look. comes with a spray bar which I dont use (just use an open elbow outlet about 3-4 inches down from top of tank to keep surface scum down). Im extremely happy with my purchase due to the research and shopping ive done and feel it was a great bang for the buck as well. sweeet!:bathbaby:


----------



## trag (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone here tried the new Marineland canisters? They look like brushed aluminum or stainless on the outside. Any comments or observations?

Strangely (at least to me) there have been sellers on Ebay offering them for less than the lower priced mail order houses. It seems that usually the mail order places are slightly lower on new equipment than Ebay sellers, but in this case the Ebayer's have a substantially lower price on those new canisters.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had a magnum Pro for about a year and really like it. Would be interested on the new Marineland Canisters when I get my new 75 gal, so would like to hear what anyone thinks of them. They sure look good.


----------



## scottishprog (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Marineland C-220. It came with a full complement of media. So far it has worked very well, strong flow. Generally silent, there is a slight rattle when you stand next to it. I have been quite happy with it. 

(I use it on a 20 gal - but two of the baskets are full of floss  The water IS clear however! )


----------



## trag (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you, Scottishprog. It had been so long, I did not think anyone was going to answer that question.


----------

